# In Memorandum - Lou Reed



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lou Reed, a massively influential songwriter and guitarist who helped shape nearly fifty years of rock music, died today on Long Island.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

rip​


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

well poop. he was one of the best.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow Cant believe this ! I was just going to start a topic on this sad loss.

Absolutely fantastic musician .... Being a really big David Bowie fan Lou Reed has also been a big part of my life.

R.I.P Lou


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

He was wonderful. Very much missed !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

One of the greatest, we will miss him even though he's still alive in his music forever. By now he will be playing somewhere else in the universe. Bob


----------

